# Dend. victoria-reginae



## Heather (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey y'all, 

I just got one of these and I am curious as to how others are growing it. It is in spike and has a nice new growth and an older growth or two. It came in sphagnum and a clay pot. 

As a refresher, I grow in a basement which is generally between 55° to 65° in the winter and up to 75° in the summer (so far anyway.) I'd love to know how others are growing it with regards to mix and pots and light and temps. 

Thanks in advance! 
Heather


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 27, 2008)

HI Heather -- I grow mine on a treefern slab in somewhat intermediate conditions with no winter rest-- hope this helps


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2008)

You are always helpful, Uri! 

Looking forward to hearing from others as well though...


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2008)

No one else grows this beauty?


----------



## cwt (Jun 27, 2008)

Also mounted, but cool and low light. Water whole year as all my dendros do, but no fetrilizer in winter.
Charles


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

They grow cool.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had luck with it, and I currently grow Mingle's Sapphire, which is a hybrid of it. Grows easy for me under lights in intermediate temps, outdoors in shade with morning sun. A gorgeous plant. Eric


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric M - have you grown it in a pot? Really curious about pot culture. You guys aren't going to make me go ask at OSF are you? Really....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, its real easy in a pot....and its only in a 2.5" rose pot. Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a related species in a plastic basket with treefern fiber and moss


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 29, 2008)

I grow it in the greenhouse. Right in front of the humidifier and in a basket. Wet it daily and fertilize every 2 weeks. Mine is currently in bloom as well. I hang it up high in the greenhouse to get plenty of sunlight.


----------

